# Are you hurt?



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 23, 2006)

*A plaintiff’s lawyer had his client, an old farmer, on the stand. The farmer testified how he had been driving his wagon full of hay when he was hit by a speeding Mercedes. The impact threw his wagon into the ditch, leaving him with permanent back injuries and a wrecked wagon. His horse and dog also died.

The defense lawyer had only one question upon cross-examination. "Isn’t it true, sir, that immediately following the accident you told the investigating officer that you ‘never felt better in your life’"?

The farmer was surprised by the question. "Yes, but......" he stammered, before he was cut off by the defense lawyer’s curt "No further questions, your honor."

The plaintiff’s lawyer is stunned. For a minute he doesn’t know what to say.
Then he stands up and approaches his client for re-direct. In desperation, he
asks: "What would make you say such a thing, after this terrible accident?"

The old farmer replies: "

You have to understand the situation.

When the police officer arrives, first he walks up to my horse. The horse has two broken legs. The officer pulls his gun and shoots the horse, to put it out of its misery.

Then the officer sees my dog. My dog has a broken back. The officer shoots the dog to put it out of its misery.

Then the officer sees me lying on the side of the road. He asks me: ‘Are you hurt, sir?’ So naturally, I replied......

*

 ^_^   B)


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 23, 2006)

ROFL!! :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 23, 2006)

>Chuckles<


----------

